
Dear Adobe... top 100 complaints about Adobe software - nickb
http://www.dearadobe.com/top_rated.php
======
chriskelley
I use Adobe software in production every day. Part of me feels comfort reading
other peoples "gripes".

At the same time, as a developer, I also sympathize with the development teams
at Adobe. I'm sure many of the people on their respective teams take a lot of
pride in the programs they send to market, and undoubtedly they fight many
battles with upper-management that they end up losing. "Faster? Who cares
about faster, add more features!" the man in the suit says. I speculate that
much of the blame for the unreasonable bloat in Adobe applications over the
last 5-6 years can be pointed to the people writing the checks. After Effects
hit rock bottom on version 7, and only recently with the release of CS3 have
things started to look a bit better. After Adobe acquired Macromedia, I'm sure
there was a lot of merging they attempted, which so far hasn't been very
pretty. Perhaps after another version or two, Adobe will wrangle everything
together and start releasing quality software again.

Here is a blog post from the Photoshop Product Manager about the dearadobe.com
site: <http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2008/08/dear_adobe.html>

~~~
mojuba
His blog post is nice, he answers thoroughly to most comments there, but this
guy seems to be just a lightning rod. There are still no answers why their
software is bloated, overpriced, and over-overpriced abroad, why Bridge is
such an incredibly annoying and useless (and obligatory) piece of crap, why
Reader's performance is even worse than just _reasonably bad_ , why
inconsistency in GUI between apps, why silent Opera installation, etc etc etc.

------
kajecounterhack
Foxit > Adobe reader.

Why? Because its faster. 'nuff said.

~~~
ivank
On the other hand, Foxit's font rendering isn't nearly as good at small sizes
(at least on Windows)

------
tdavis
TL;DR: updater sucks, acrobat sucks, prices are too high, focus on stability
and performance not bloat, standardize, international customers don't enjoy
rape.

------
jauco
summary, stop adding features and make your software fast (oh, and cheap)

~~~
kajecounterhack
To be fair, reader is their only unbearably slow software (seeing as it takes
a while to start even on a fast computer). Photoshop/Dreamweaver have had
better startup times, for me at least.

~~~
pierrefar
Try Illustrator and Photoshop on a Mac. I have better things to do with my
life than wait.

~~~
nonrecursive
I had that problem until I bought cs3. Cs2 isn't for intel macs; it uses
Rosetta which is why it's slow.

------
pierrefar
Just "100"? I can think of 100 just as a former user Reader and Flash Player.

~~~
rflrob
There's actually several thousand in their site, but that page only lists the
top 100. Unfortunately, their page is also chock full of redundant gripes.

Reader annoyed me to no end, but what I discovered (on a Mac) is that there
was (almost) nothing that actually required it. The PDF-ness of OS X meant
that Preview was darn near good enough for everything, and faster than a
jackrabbit.

